# Question about laying track plan printed from AnyRail



## Burbs (Mar 28, 2014)

I printed out my layout in 1:1 ration and I had a question about how to place the pieces of paper. Am I supposed to overlay them like in the first picture? Or am I supposed to put the pieces edge to edge in picture 2? 

Thanks!


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

You overlap them.

Be sure it's really 1:1. I exported to pdf, then printed the PDF. When I printed, the Adobe software shrunk the print to fit the page, and it ended up being about 10-15% smaller that it should have.

It took me a while to figure that out.

Find a piece of paper with a short section of track for which you know the exact length, and measure the printout just to be sure before laying it down.

I just got done doing my n scale layout and traced the center line onto the foam below by using an old dull ball point pen to "carve" the centerline into the top of the foam.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You obviously would have to overlap them, you can see that it doesn't match up if you leave the margin. 

Here's your clue, note how if you overlapped these (and cut the one side right at the line to remove the margin overlap, they'd match up perfectly. You might consider trimming and putting clear tape on to hold some of the pieces together in a larger sheet.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Also, if you have a 1'x1' grid on your track plan, you can use a yeardstick to be sure the grid is 12" when taping a couple sheets together.


----------



## Burbs (Mar 28, 2014)

I appreciate all the replies. I did lay it all out overlapping but as I was looking it over, I just wanted to double check.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

What John said. Cut off the margins at the black line and join them with tape. It's obvious from the photo that those don't line up edge to edge with the margin in the way.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just cut one side of the margins, that gives me some paper overlap and I can still match up the plan for exact sizing. I've only done this on a trial basis, my overall layout is 36' long and would require a LOT of paper to print 1:1. 😂


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes, O scale would require a tree or two in your case.


----------

